# A little update about my Bearded Dragon viv



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi there, I finally got everything today so started putting it together, finally got finished and now just running checks on temperatures, this is what I have so far:









Cool side is a bit basic but it's only a little baby beardie so he can catch his food easier.








The hot side.








Hot side having some slate to bask on and a nice little rock he can hide behind. :smile:








Hot side temps and humidity after around 2 hours and pretty much stays here. Is this ok?








Cold temps and humidity stays steady too after 2 hours. Is this ok too?

Well thats where I'm up to and I'll get the Dragon when everything is peachy perfect in about 5-7 days and expect a very picture heavy thread. :devil:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

you need to get new thermometers at least 2 if not 3, 
one on basking spot one warm end temp and one cool end


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you got two thermostats or is one a probe for a digital thermometer? both look like thermostat probes.


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

Meko said:


> Have you got two thermostats or is one a probe for a digital thermometer? both look like thermostat probes.


Yeah I have two thermostats, one for the basking spot lamp which is a dimmer and one for the ceramic heat lamp which is a temperature thermostat.


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Your best of getting shut of the two dial thermometers and replacing them with digital ones due to the false readings that you get with the ones you have.. All the best with the new addition..

Danny

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

Dannyk79 said:


> Your best of getting shut of the two dial thermometers and replacing them with digital ones due to the false readings that you get with the ones you have.. All the best with the new addition..
> 
> Danny
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Ok, I'll do that, how much do you think the ones I have on now are off by? 

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Kami in the Isle of man said:


> Ok, I'll do that, how much do you think the ones I have on now are off by?
> 
> Thanks!


5-10-15 maybe more they are really crap, you can get exo terra one with probe for £11 thats accurate and i bought one of the stick shaped ones found in homes from a petshop and that was very accurate aswell both of them matched my thermostat (not saying all stick ones are decent) best bet is a probe one


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> 5-10-15 maybe more they are really crap, you can get exo terra one with probe for £11 thats accurate and i bought one of the stick shaped ones found in homes from a petshop and that was very accurate aswell both of them matched my thermostat (not saying all stick ones are decent) best bet is a probe one


Oh my, I didn't know it was that bad. :blush: For that money, I may as well buy one. Thank you!


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

i made same mistake dont worry i bought 2 a sticker one and one of those you have, the exo terra one with probe comes with max and min so you can see what your highest temps of the day and lowest at night


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> i made same mistake dont worry i bought 2 a sticker one and one of those you have, the exo terra one with probe comes with max and min so you can see what your highest temps of the day and lowest at night


Oh wow! I HAVE to get one of them! I'll be playing with it more than I would with the the beardie. :lol2: I can't stop fiddling with the digital timer I have. :mrgreen:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

:lol2:you can order them from pets at home 

Digital Thermometer by Exo Terra | Pets at Home


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> :lol2:you can order them from pets at home
> 
> Digital Thermometer by Exo Terra | Pets at Home


Just reserved one, but do I need another one for the cooler end? 

Thanks for the link! :2thumb:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

im no expert on beardies but id say so thats what i do for my leopard geckos but i think you need one for basking spot aswell: victory: someone will tell you dont go by what i say as i dont own bearded dragons


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> im no expert on beardies but id say so thats what i do for my leopard geckos but i think you need one for basking spot aswell: victory: someone will tell you dont go by what i say as i dont own bearded dragons


I'm going to be bankrupt as this rate and there will be so many thermometers I'll be swimming in them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thanks! I may think it'll be two as the basking spot could be attacked with a lazer zapper temperature thing or what ever you call it these days. :whistling2:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah you could but that would cost as much as thermometer?:2thumb:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> yeah you could but that would cost as much as thermometer?:2thumb:


Touché. Pets at home are going to love me.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

they sure will


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> they sure will


I am actually thinking of getting an infrared (done my homework) thermometer for the basking spot as it does not need to be constantly checked as its under the watchful eye of a thermostat. That, coupled with the fact I can run round the place zapping everything in sight. :2thumb:


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

surrey pet supplies are cheaper by a lot iv'e always used the lucky reptile ones and they are spot on measured my my infra red thermometer,it also has 2 probes 1 for hot end and 1 for basking.Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe LTH-31 - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

stungy said:


> surrey pet supplies are cheaper by a lot iv'e always used the lucky reptile ones and they are spot on measured my my infra red thermometer,it also has 2 probes 1 for hot end and 1 for basking.Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe LTH-31 - Surrey Pet Supplies


Now this is very tricky. Kind of a catch 22 situation. Do I spend £22 or what have you on two thermometers and have them by tomorrow meaning I can get the Beardie sooner (I am literally bursting to bring him home) or do I buy a £5 one and wait a couple of days for it to arrive saving money and space but have to push back the date for Beardie to arrive. hmmm :|

Edit: Seems the internet has done the sorting:
'Please Note: Please check your county in your profile, as it may need resetting
Unfortunately, some products are collect in store only. If you can see this message it means you have a collect in store only item in your basket. 
You cannot mix collect instore and delivery items. 
If you require assistance please call: 01932 221 996 or email [email protected]'

Isle of Man is just one of those countries eh?


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

buy 3 of the £5 ones and save your self 7 pound and wait a few days for your beardie or dont save any money but suffer for a few days :lol2:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> buy 3 of the £5 ones and save your self 7 pound and wait a few days for your beardie or dont save any money but suffer for a few days :lol2:


Unfortunetly Surrey doesn't like the Isle of Man and won't deliver. :bash:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

booo!:bash:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> booo!:bash:


Amazon is another that doesn't like the Isle of Man. It's a hassle trying to get things cheap on the Island! It's either pay top dollar or we won't deliver, I can't think of any viable solution only to pay £22 plus what ever a infrared thermometer would cost and give surrey pets evils for not delivering.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Well it could be worst, you could not have a pets at home there  its a shame though because the internets so much cheaper :notworthy: Hope all goes well with your new beardie!: victory:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> Well it could be worst, you could not have a pets at home there  its a shame though because the internets so much cheaper :notworthy: Hope all goes well with your new beardie!: victory:


Very true! But I THINK I may be in luck! :2thumb: I went on 888reptiles.co.uk and they wanted £15.58 just for delivery on a thermometer which weights a few grams, I had a quite a chuckle. Then went on coast to coast exotics and they did it all with postage for £10.79 so I think I'll get that and wait with a rocking chair at the front door in patient anger that the post man hasn't delivered it in a photon second.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

what thermometer was that and how many? and everytime a postman comes to the door jump out with excitement only to open the door to find out its the months bills


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> what thermometer was that and how many? and everytime a postman comes to the door jump out with excitement only to open the door to find out its the months bills


This one: Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe and just the one, then be James Bond and get a Infrared thermometer to shoot things with as well as the basking spot of course. :roll: I think I may scare the post man at first but he'll grow used to it!


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

He'll be expecting to be bitten by a dog not a human:lol2:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> He'll be expecting to be bitten by a dog not a human:lol2:


I can see it now. post flying everywhere, him bewildered by the events happening before his eyes, and only questioning why there is a crazed man chewing his arm then running off while shuffling through is now departed parcel bag.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Next you'll be teaching your new beardie to answer the door :lol2:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> Next you'll be teaching your new beardie to answer the door :lol2:


I believe my beardie would not only succeed in doing so, but also fulfill the duties that are required at the door. :devil:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Lool :whistling2: Can tell he/she is gonna be a character if your girlfriend is anything like you :lol2:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> Lool :whistling2: Can tell he/she is gonna be a character if your girlfriend is anything like you :lol2:


Ooooh yes. It'll be 'Madness - House of fun' looped over and over when we get the beardie to unleash the first stage of psychotic breakdown so he can join and enjoy our little 'party'. :whip: (Im going to have a knock on the door soon from RSPCA) :lol2:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

:lol2:Yeah the Rspca will take you away not the beardie!


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works.....but do you have uv tube in there? It just seems a bit dark away from the basking light?!?


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

nutmonkey said:


> Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works.....but do you have uv tube in there? It just seems a bit dark away from the basking light?!?


That's exactly what I was thinking. A UV strip is far more important than getting a load of thermometers. Temps in the wild fluctuate, so if you focus so much on thermometers and getting a perfect temp. with your stats you'll drive yourself crazy.

P.S. you could have saved yourself a heap of money from the start by getting a dimming stat with built in digital thermometer, such as the ATC-120 from Forttex and you wouldn't need so many extra thermometers : victory:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

nutmonkey said:


> Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works.....but do you have uv tube in there? It just seems a bit dark away from the basking light?!?


Yeah I have a 36'' repti-sun. I think it may be the phone camera sensor not picking up all the light as it is a light shade of blue against lots of brown and strong orange.


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is the uv light. Phone camera has a sensor the size of an atom so not much can be picked up. :whip:


----------



## Mister Meaner (Jun 1, 2009)

Kami in the Isle of man said:


> I am actually thinking of getting an infrared (done my homework) thermometer for the basking spot as it does not need to be constantly checked as its under the watchful eye of a thermostat. That, coupled with the fact I can run round the place zapping everything in sight. :2thumb:


You need to watch with infrared as they only measure the suface temps as were a needle or probed thermometer takes its reading from air temp. Try triple 8 reptiles they deliver to the isle of man cheap or free if you spend over £50. :2thumb:


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

Mister Meaner said:


> You need to watch with infrared as they only measure the suface temps as were a needle or probed thermometer takes its reading from air temp. Try triple 8 reptiles they deliver to the isle of man cheap or free if you spend over £50. :2thumb:


Would it be ok for a basking spot just so I can get the elevation correct? Thanks!


----------



## Mister Meaner (Jun 1, 2009)

Kami in the Isle of man said:


> Would it be ok for a basking spot just so I can get the elevation correct? Thanks!


Tbh i wouldnt bother, although it is your choice.


----------



## Kami in the Isle of man (Mar 6, 2012)

Mister Meaner said:


> Tbh i wouldnt bother, although it is your choice.


Yeah I'll just get a thermometer in that case then, I could see it taking a reading from the basking rock giving lower readings than it should. Thanks!


----------

